# Koi Zuchtformen



## jeyjo (25. Apr. 2006)

Die Bilder sind in der Reihenfolge der aufgelisteten Namen! ( von links nach rechts gesehen [Die bilder] )


Asagi : Asagi sind graublaue Koi mit Rotfärbung am Bauch bis hoch zur Seitenlinie, ebenso sollen alle Flossenansätze und die Wangenregion bis Augenhöhe rot gefärbt sein.
Die blaue Beschuppung auf dem Rücken soll wie ein Netzmuster aussehen. Die Kopfplatte muß hell ohne Sprenkelung sein.

Bekko : Bekko gibt es in drei Grundfarben: weiß (shiro), rot (aka) und gelb (ki), jeweils mit schwarzen Flecken am Körper, jedoch nur oberhalb der Seitenlinie.
Der Kopf darf keine schwarze Zeichnung aufweisen. 

Hikarimoyomono : Die anderen Metallic-Koi, die nicht von Utsuri/Showa abstammen und mehrfarbig sind.
Die bekanntesten Vertreter sind: Hariwake, ein glänzend weißer Koi mit gelboranger Zeichnung, Kikusui, mit Spiegelschuppen (doitsu), platinweißer Grundfärbung und rot-oranger wellenförmiger Musterung. Kujaku, gezeichnet wie ein Goshiki, jedoch mit dem metallischen Glanz des Ogon. Yamatonishiki, wie ein Sanke, jedoch mit Metallicglanz. 

Ogon (Hikarimujimono) :Ogon sind metallisch glänzende, einfarbige Koi.
Die bekanntesten Vertreter sind goldgelb (Yamabuki-Ogon) oder weiß (Platinum). Hier ist die gleichmäßige Beschuppung und die intensive Färbung bis in die Flossenspitzen sehr wichtig. Beim Matsuba-Ogon sind die Schuppen im Zentrum schwarz (Pinienzapfenmuster). 


Hikariutsurimono : Hier handelt es sich um Kreuzungen aus Ogon und Utsuri oder Showa 
Der bekannteste Vertreter dieser Varietät ist der Kin-Ki-Utsuri, ein metallisch glänzender schwarzer Koi mit goldgelber und weißer Zeichnung. 

Kawarimono : Kawarimono werden alle nicht-metallic Koi genannt, die nicht in die bisher beschriebenen Varietäten gehören.
Es sind Kreuzungen aus verschiedenen Zuchtfomen, deren Abstammung erkennbar ist. Zu den bekanntesten gehören: Chagoi (braun), Kigoi (gelb), Midorigoi (grün) und Goshiki (fünffarbig). 

Kinginrin : Hierzu gehören alle Koi mit Glitzerschuppen.
Diese schimmern im Sonnenlicht wie Perlmutt. Diese Gruppe ist geteilt in
a) Ginrin Gosanke (Kohaku, Sanke und Showa) und
b) alle übrigen. 

Kohaku : Ein weißer Koi mit roter Zeichnung.
Ideal ist ein strahlendes Weiß mit klar abgegrenzter roter Zeichnung.
Ein gelbliches oder fleischfarbenes Weiß ist unerwünscht.
Das Rot soll das Weiß wie eine Decke überlagern, so dass die Schuppen kaum noch sichtbar sind.
Eine ausgewogene Verteilung der roten Flecken ist erwünscht, wobei auf dem Kopf rot sein muss.
Der Kohaku ist der beliebteste Koi in Japan.

Koromo : Der Koromo hat ein rot-weißes Grundmuster wie ein Kohaku.
In der roten Zeichnung jedoch hat der Koromo entweder blau abgesetzte Schuppen (Aigoromo) oder schwarze Schuppenränder (Sumigoromo). Es gibt auch Sanke und Showa mit Koromozeichnung im Rot. 

Showa Sanshoku : Wie der Sanke ein dreifarbiger Koi, jedoch mit schwarzer Grundfarbe und rot-weißer Zeichnung.
Die Kopfzeichnung sollte alle drei Farben vereinigen, wobei das Schwarz ein Muss ist.
Runde, schwarze "Abzeichen" im Ansatz der Brustflossen (Motuguru) gehören zum harmonischen Gesamteindruck.  

Shusui : Der Shusui ist ein Doitsu Asagi, d.h. er ist beschuppt wie ein deutscher Spiegelkarpfen, mit großen Schuppen über der Rückenlinie und eventuell entlang der Seitenlinien, ansonsten ohne Schuppen (Lederkarpfen). Die Färbung wie Asagi.

Taisho Sanke : Ein dreifarbiger Koi mit weißer Grundfarbe, dazu rote und schwarze Muster.
Wie beim Kohaku sind Farbsättigung und klar abgegrenzte Zeichnung, ausgewogene Farbverteilung erwünscht.
Einige schwarze Streifen sollen auf den Brust- und Schwanzflossen sein.

Tancho : Kohaku, Sanke und Showa mit rotem Kopffleck.
Der übrige Körper darf kein Rot aufweisen. Tancho-Koi (Rotkäppchen) sind sehr beliebt. Der Tancho-Kohaku, ein rein weißer Koi mit rotem, möglichst rundem Kopffleck, ähnelt der japanischen Flagge. 

Utsurimono : Utsuri sind zweifarbige Koi mit schwarzer Grundfarbe und weißem (shiro), rotem (hi) oder gelbem (ki) Muster.
Utsuri haben eine zweifarbige Kopfzeichnung und Flossen wie der Showa.

*EDIT by Thorsten: Die Bilder unterlagen dem Copyright, deshalb habe ich diese gelöscht.
Wir werden uns bemühen, die Bilder von anderer Stelle zu besorgen und wieder einzustellen.*


----------



## Maurizio (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Zuchtformen*

Warum nicht, ist doch sehr interessant. 

Gruß,

Mauri


----------



## jeyjo (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Zuchtformen*

Hey Maurix!
JA aber auch sehr kompliziert ich will jetzt mal nicht so tun als könnte ich die Namen etc. auswendig


----------



## hoffix (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Koi Zuchtformen*

Hallo Thorsten,

das mit dem Copyright ist immer ein Problem.
Aber wie wäre es denn so etwas wie ein "Koi-Lexikon" mit Beschreibung hier einzuführen? Natürlich mit Fotos die von den Usern hier zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Gruß, Michelle

P.S.: Könnte man natürlich auch für die anderen Fischarten einführen.


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Koi Zuchtformen*

Hallo Hoffix,

bin zwar nicht Thorsten, aber die Datenbank steht Dir und jedem anderen User des Forums jederzeit offen.   
Dort gibt es schon die Unterkategorie "Koi". Leider beteiligen sich viel zu wenige an der DB...


----------



## KamiSchami (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Koi Zuchtformen*

hi, hat mal jemand einige bildchen zu unterschiedlichen aten? danke gruss frank


----------



## Thorsten (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Koi Zuchtformen*

Moin Leute,

ich werde heute noch eine "Tafel" - Zuchformen Koi einstellen.

Habt bitte etwas geduld mit dem alten Mann


----------



## KamiSchami (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Koi Zuchtformen*

ok, alter mann


----------

